# Attestation from Saudi Embassy in Malaysia



## talaltq

Hello!

I would greatly appreciate the help if someone could provide advice of any agents in Malaysia who would be able to help attest my Malaysian degree from the Saudi Cultural Office and Royal Saudi Embassy in Kuala Lumpur. I have tried searching on Google extensively but could not find information of any agent.

Thank you!!


----------



## BedouGirl

Have you posted this on the Malaysia forum too? Might be worth a go.


----------



## talaltq

BedouGirl said:


> Have you posted this on the Malaysia forum too? Might be worth a go.


Yes I posted there as well. Hoping for the best. Thank you


----------



## rsba

*Attestation from Saudi embassy in Malaysia*

Did you have any success in finding an agent to attest your documents in KL? if so, could you please post their details if you still have them? Thanks.


----------



## talaltq

rsba said:


> Did you have any success in finding an agent to attest your documents in KL? if so, could you please post their details if you still have them? Thanks.


Unfortunately no. I ended up taking help from 3 different friends to get my documents attested.

Saudi Culture is the main issue and they rejected my documents at least 5 times and would give a new complicated requirement every time. Once you get that stamp, Saudi Embassy is easy and you, however, need an agent to get the Saudi Embassy stamp. Rayhar Travel is useful and good in doing that.


----------



## rsba

Thank you so much for your help. Once you had your degree attested with the help of the agent, did the Saudi embassy in your home country accept it without further trouble? I'm hoping I can get my medical report done in Malaysia to save me trip to my country! I hope Rayhar can help me too. Thanks again.


----------



## talaltq

rsba said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Once you had your degree attested with the help of the agent, did the Saudi embassy in your home country accept it without further trouble? I'm hoping I can get my medical report done in Malaysia to save me trip to my country! I hope Rayhar can help me too. Thanks again.


You are most welcome. There was absolutely no issue and all Saudi ministries accepted the attested documents here in Saudi Arabia.

I never had to take my attested degrees to Pakistan so can't help you there; however, they should not have any problem if Saudi ministries are accepting the attestations.

All the best!!


----------



## rsba

Is this the agent you were referring to: rayhar.com. It's all in Malay. I hope they speak English!


----------



## talaltq

rsba said:


> Is this the agent you were referring to: rayhar.com. It's all in Malay. I hope they speak English!


Yes, this is the one. They do speak English on the telephone. Try navigating their website with google translate. Alternatively, look for their Facebook page and contact them there.

Where are you moving to in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## rsba

Thank you. I should be going to Al-Qassim province.


----------



## talaltq

rsba said:


> Thank you. I should be going to Al-Qassim province.


You are welcome and good luck.


----------



## og.chambers

*attestation*



talaltq said:


> Unfortunately no. I ended up taking help from 3 different friends to get my documents attested.
> 
> Saudi Culture is the main issue and they rejected my documents at least 5 times and would give a new complicated requirement every time. Once you get that stamp, Saudi Embassy is easy and you, however, need an agent to get the Saudi Embassy stamp. Rayhar Travel is useful and good in doing that.


Hello,
May I know why did they reject the documents and what were the requirements? Plus I would like to inquire if Saudi culture accept foreign degrees offered by malaysian universities or only accept malaysian degrees? And what all documents I would need to submit?

Thank you.


----------

